# Oval Lipped  Sycamore Bowl



## louisbry (Jun 16, 2009)

This is a 6 inch by 3 inch sycamore bowl I recently finished. Inside and outside are round, but the lip is oval shapped. I rough turned it about 5 months ago and after drying the distortion was so great that I started to make fire wood out of it. On closer examination I measured the wider and narrower widths and subtracted the results. There was a good 1/8 inch left so I decided to chuck her up and give it a try. I left the lip intact and undercut with hollowing tools and turned inside and outside round with a bowl gouge. It is finished with 6 coats of satin rub on poly. Thanks for looking and comments are welcome.


----------



## GouletPens (Jun 16, 2009)

Interesting....so when someone asks you how you made the lip oval, you can say "I didn't touch it!"

Interesting...I've never seen that. Improvisation is the wood turner's best skill!!


----------



## broitblat (Jun 16, 2009)

That's pretty sweet looking -- I'm glad it didn't end up on the firewood pile 

Instead, it just additional unique character.

  -Barry


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 16, 2009)

I love it. Looks thousands better then any of mine.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 16, 2009)

I did the same thing on a small bowl/box (my first) but I didn't leave the oval. I will next time. Great looking bowl.


----------



## Fred (Jun 16, 2009)

Heck, I have this happen every time I do not remove a green bowl from the chuck when I close down for the night. Come back in the morning and there it is ... a nice warped bowl. BTW, it just about 98% of the time is cracked wide open as well.

Great save, Louis. Never give up the ship until the waves are over your head!


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 17, 2009)

I really like the oval rim.  I like the symmetry of its shape.


----------



## louisbry (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks folks  for the nice comments. I  appreciate them!  
__________________


----------



## artme (Jun 30, 2009)

Wonderful Turning!! that is a simple but impressive piece.


----------

